# Removing spark plug on Paslode Angled nailer



## solarant (Mar 14, 2011)

My Paslode gun is not firing, when I pull the trigger the fan spins, I smell gas and hear a psssst sound, but no ignition.

I cleaned the gun as per maintenance instructions, and I can see the round piece on the back that houses the spark plug, but I cannot access the plug, I do not want to use force.
Can anyone give me detailed instructions on how to remove the spark plug so I can either clean it or replace it.


----------



## SoCalLivin (Mar 14, 2011)

Its behind the air filter. Take the air filter cover off with an allen wrench. Pull the spark plug wire off the spark plug. It's a thick red wire with a rubber boot(on mine it was). A half turn loosens the plug. Replace it with a new one. Your good to go. I got a tune up kit that came with a spark plug at a local tool supply for about $20. I would recommend the kit. It came with a couple other things too, oh, and instructions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Make sure the gas is fresh, it has a shelf life. I had a similar problem, would not fire consistently. Same problem after cleaning and tune up. Installed new gas cartridge, works fine.


----------



## solarant (Mar 14, 2011)

Just Bill said:


> Make sure the gas is fresh, it has a shelf life. I had a similar problem, would not fire consistently. Same problem after cleaning and tune up. Installed new gas cartridge, works fine.


I just bought new cannisters of gas still the problem persists


----------



## solarant (Mar 14, 2011)

SoCalLivin said:


> Its behind the air filter. Take the air filter cover off with an allen wrench. Pull the spark plug wire off the spark plug. It's a thick red wire with a rubber boot(on mine it was). A half turn loosens the plug. Replace it with a new one. Your good to go. I got a tune up kit that came with a spark plug at a local tool supply for about $20. I would recommend the kit. It came with a couple other things too, oh, and instructions.:thumbsup:


The round cover for the spark plug just turns and when I tug on it there is no give, as I said I do not want to force it, I think there might be a retaining clip holding it, but from what I can see there is no way to get this clip off.


----------



## SoCalLivin (Mar 14, 2011)

Huh, my gun is the IMCT and thats how I did it. You can always email paslode ([email protected]), or call em (800-222-6990). Maybe your gun is designed a little different, I dont blame you for not wanting to force it.


----------

